

AnyHub - the simple, friendly, no bullshit file host - charliesome
http://anyhub.net

======
telemachos
Simple, yes. Friendly, I'm not so sure.

It would be a bit more friendly if there were _any_ information about how the
site works (are there size limits? for individual files? for total number of
files? for total size of uploaded items? can I delete an item once I upload
it? how?)

Many sites now offer you an ultra-minimal start page, but in a way this isn't
really friendly. The only way to find out about the service is _to start using
it_. That's fine, but at least most of these sites have a link somewhere to a
page with information about the service. I can't find anything like that here,
but maybe I'm missing something obvious.

~~~
retube
I agree. Would be helpful to know what you can/can't do, and what the
advantages of becoming a registered user are.

~~~
telemachos
I registered since I was curious. There doesn't seem to be a way to delete
items, but as a registered user I can get a list of things I've uploaded. That
could come in handy later.

I would really love to know more about this service since it seems very
useful.

------
retube
Nice. However - the upload box gets rendered behind the green hills. (Firefix
3.5.3 on Ubuntu)

Edit: it's not completely hidden, but largely obscured, such that I have to
scroll down before I can see the form fields.

Edit 2: it seems to be a function of window size.

~~~
vital101
Same here. (Chrome 5.0.3 on OS X). It's dependent on the site of the window
though. I keep my relatively small, so that automatically came to mind.

~~~
retube
yes, i see the same, depends on my window size (am on a 1200 x 800 laptop)

~~~
sjs382
Same on my 1024x600 netbook.

------
dbc60
It doesn't look useful. There's no link to an About or FAQ page. Google finds:
[http://www.anyhub.net/faq.php?&l=en](http://www.anyhub.net/faq.php?&l=en) but
that results in:

    
    
      [ 233.779] Stack: ce270443 dd963608 f12ad2c6 29ee6a02
      [ 233.779]        c2f9951b 94c81263 70513845 736511f1 
      [ 233.780]        7eda4114 e66b1fc1 024e1e70 76bd87de 
      [ 233.781] Call Trace:
      [ 233.781]  [<76bd87de>] get_page+0x7475
      [ 233.781]  [<e66b1fc1>] dispatch_request+0x7262
      [ 233.781]  [<94c81263>] http_listener+0x6973
      [ 233.782]  [<29ee6a02>] mono_runtime+0x6c65
      [ 233.782]  [<ce270443>] init+0x6574
      [ 233.783] ===================
      [ 233.785] Kernel panic - 404 not found
      [ 233.786] Halting system
    

Not too resilient, either.

~~~
alextgordon
That's just a clever 404 page, it didn't really break.

~~~
dbc60
Yup. I figured that out after appropriate caffeine consumption. <sigh>

------
terryjsmith
Definitely needs a progress indicator and some help with large files. Check
out SWFUpload; while finicky, I've had great success with it (as has
Wordpress, YouTube, etc.).

<http://www.swfupload.org/>

------
somedaywings
i love the simplicity, but i'm afraid it'll get popular and disappear

here's the dev's twitter: <http://twitter.com/charliesome>

and here's a forum post where he explains he hates rapidshare and set out to
build an alternative:
[http://www.loungegn.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=54&st=...](http://www.loungegn.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=54&st=0&p=678)

and here's the (funny) non-existent faq page: <http://www.anyhub.net/faq.php>

------
fexl
On the subject of "write anything you like on my server," here is a fun little
"Tragedy of the Commons" area for people to play with:

[https://loom.cc/?function=edit&loc=ba35327dc62909d8383ca...](https://loom.cc/?function=edit&loc=ba35327dc62909d8383ca457b406a1ab)

That location is stocked up with a limited number of usage tokens to limit the
amount of data people can store there.

------
andr
That's a great idea. You might want to improve your wording so I know what
I'll get extra when I register.

Realistically, how far can you get with no ads?

~~~
kno
Ads will not do any good, to survive he must charge from some space threshold.

------
chaosmachine
I tried to upload a 12 meg file, but "The connection to the server was reset
while the page was loading" after about 60 seconds.

------
bjtitus
Why do I get a runtime error and files downloading any time I visit this site?
Doesn't seem simple and certainly not friendly.

------
zacharypinter
I applaud the effort, though dropbox's public folder has pretty much removed
my need for services like this.

